# Poll: Co2 tank size



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

For all you Co2 injection guys/gals, I want to get an idea on what the most popular size co2 tanks people are using.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Leo, it depends on how big of setup(and how many) you are supplementing the CO2, and also need to consider the space you are keeping CO2 tank.

Personally I like the 10lb Aluminum canister, I used to run 3 tanks on one REG with a 3 way manifold.


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

If anyone has more than 1 size of co2 tank they're using, which size do you prefer?


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

shaobo said:


> Leo, it depends on how big of setup(and how many) you are supplementing the CO2, and also need to consider the space you are keeping CO2 tank.
> 
> Personally I like the 10lb Aluminum canister, I used to run 3 tanks on one REG with a 3 way manifold.


true enough, just want to see what the most popular size of tanks people are using.
I was planning to get a bigger canister and split them off for 2 tanks


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

20 lb will not fit under most stands. If you want it under a stand you'll likely have to go 10 max. I have a 10 and a 20.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

I have both 5lb and 10lb, I like the 10lb and it's not much taller than the 5.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

bambam said:


> If anyone has more than 1 size of co2 tank they're using, which size do you prefer?


Go with the biggest size possible. I've had 5,10,and 20lb cylinders. A 10lb is a good size for most tanks or combos of tanks.

JMHO.

Stuart


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a 20 lb since I've been told that you get a substantial cost savings when you go to refill.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

liquid_krystale said:


> I have a 20 lb since I've been told that you get a substantial cost savings when you go to refill.


You do, but it's irrelevant to the other costs. The biggest savings is time. If I ran a 10 lb on my 125 gallon it would have be filled 3 times a year. I fill my 20 lb once a year.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> You do, but it's irrelevant to the other costs. The biggest savings is time. If I ran a 10 lb on my 125 gallon it would have be filled 3 times a year. I fill my 20 lb once a year.


That too! It's really inconvenient having to lug a cylinder to get filled.


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> You do, but it's irrelevant to the other costs. The biggest savings is time. If I ran a 10 lb on my 125 gallon it would have be filled 3 times a year. I fill my 20 lb once a year.


GOOD POINT!
Just curious, who's running a co2 tank bigger than 20lbs? =)


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

ME !! 30lb =) 

Technically speaking not running yet  Cannot resist $100 aluminum tank also come with a paint ball charging adapter. It sit in my laundry / filter room. Just using it for my calcium reactor to buffer the pH. It will probably last till I am 65. I think I paid $60 to have it hydro-tested and charged.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you run multiple tanks, a big tank is a huge cost savings, as you'll only need one regulator, a manifold and needle valves to split the CO2. I'm running 2 tanks right now on CO2, but if I had 3 I'd be able to save a couple of hundred on (dual stage) regulators and solenoids.


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

so far not too many people running paintball co2 tanks


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I run a 20lb tank. 3 way manifold supplying 2 tanks (75 gal + 100 gal)

The rainbow tank has a lot of flow and thus requires a fair bit of co2 to keep the saturation where I want it. The discus tank uses MUCH less co2.
A 20 lb tank will not fit under most stands, so if you want it to be hidden, a 10lb will be the way to go. Anything bigger than a 20 tho I find is "way too tall" and starts getting into the line of sight.

In my case, a 20 lb tank lasts about 3.5 months...... and kms is now charging close to $50 for a fill!


----------



## Sprucegruve (Apr 11, 2011)

im running a 50lb tank,i made a DIY manafold,it runs 7 tanks off of the one bottle.


----------



## arowana_keeper (Oct 28, 2011)

bambam said:


> so far not too many people running paintball co2 tanks


I run paintball CO2. I have two running, one 20 ounce and a 9 ounce. The 20 ounce runs on my 20 long at 2 bps and lasts almost 3 months and that's running 24/7.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> You do, but it's irrelevant to the other costs. The biggest savings is time. If I ran a 10 lb on my 125 gallon it would have be filled 3 times a year. I fill my 20 lb once a year.


Wow am I missing something here ? would a 30 lb tank last as long as say 5- 10 gallon tanks ? or is your 20 lb tank not on the 125 ? Just trying to grasp the math part :bigsmile:...put a 100 pounder out back you would be set for life ,and be able to fill your tires.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> Wow am I missing something here ? would a 30 lb tank last as long as say 5- 10 gallon tanks ? or is your 20 lb tank not on the 125 ? Just trying to grasp the math part :bigsmile:...put a 100 pounder out back you would be set for life ,and be able to fill your tires.


Yep, because you cannot use the gas part without risking End of Tank dump, so I never use it to the bottom of the tank. And no, I wouldn't run CO2 in my tires, as the volume changes very rapidly with temperature, unlike nitrogen, which race teams use in their tires, but then you probably knew that and were just ribbing me.

Bottom line is, the relationship is not linear because you can only use the CO2 tank when there is still liquid in there. Unless you are running a dual stage regulator, you don't want risk an end of tank dump by running it all in gas phase....don't ask me how I know. That why I have a dual stage Praxair regulator with a Fabco NV-55 valve, and not a Milwaukee reg with a Clippard valve anymore. Probably more than most people want to know.

Edit: Btw, Bill, I know you worked with metal and probably forget more about welding than I'll ever learn, but the difference is that we use tiny bits of gas regulated by tiny needle valves, unlike in welding where large volumes of gas are used. In a welding application it would probably be effectively linear, since the difference would not be noticeable, but when you're talking in bubbles per second, it makes a huge difference. In a single stage reg with a poor needle valve, your bubble rate would not be controllable once it goes all gas.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Yep, because you cannot use the gas part without risking End of Tank dump, so I never use it to the bottom of the tank. And no, I wouldn't run CO2 in my tires, as the volume changes very rapidly with temperature, unlike nitrogen, which race teams use in their tires, but then you probably knew that and were just ribbing me.


Ah i get it ...so is there a liquid of some sort in the tank ? I know that acetylene has liquid ( i wanna say turpentine ? ) in it to help absorb the acetylene ( its been so many years ago ) .and yes I knew about the nitrogen ,but didn't know about the co2 vs volume . The tire thing was just because you would have sooo much of it....ribbing with out knowing 



2wheelsx2 said:


> Bottom line is, the relationship is not linear because you can only use the CO2 tank when there is still liquid in there. Unless you are running a dual stage regulator, you don't want risk an end of tank dump by running it all in gas phase....don't ask me how I know. That why I have a dual stage Praxair regulator with a Fabco NV-55 valve, and not a Milwaukee reg with a Clippard valve anymore. Probably more than most people want to know.


Okay I wont ask .. especially when I had a hard time believing that second last sentence was in English .:bigsmile:..way more than I need to know....for now.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Edit: Btw, Bill, I know you worked with metal and probably forget more about welding than I'll ever learn, but the difference is that we use tiny bits of gas regulated by tiny needle valves, unlike in welding where large volumes of gas are used. In a welding application it would probably be effectively linear, since the difference would not be noticeable, but when you're talking in bubbles per second, it makes a huge difference. In a single stage reg with a poor needle valve, your bubble rate would not be controllable once it goes all gas.


Thanks for the info and explanation . I under stand the single / dual stage regs but that would have no bearing on tank size would it as the max filled pressure would be the same regardless of tank size.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> Thanks for the info and explanation . I under stand the single / dual stage regs but that would have no bearing on tank size would it as the max filled pressure would be the same regardless of tank size.


If it were an ideal world, you would be absolutely correct. Unfortunately, I am only speaking from empirical experience. And a 20 lb or 10 lb tank doesn't always contain 20 lb or 10 lb of gas when filled, at least in my experiences. Have a look at this page: Carbonating at Home with Improvised Equipment and Soda Fountains

Anyway, as I said, it's been my experience that my 20 lb tank lasts me longer than my 10 lb tank. Likely due to more than just the science of it. The only way for you to verify or dispute it is to run both yourself to find out. The logistical issues to overcome are, of course, you'd have to have some sort of control, meaning the same regulators, length of CO2 safe tubing, one way check valves, etc. etc....which I don't have on my 2 regs. Either way, it's undisputed that a 20 lb tank lasts longer than a 10 lb tank, and doesn't cost 2x as much to fill (now why is that?) so for me time is money, and if I could do it, I'd run a 50 lb tank and split all the CO2, but I have no safe way of transporting that big a tank, nor do I want such an eyesore in my den.


----------

